# InkSoft Enhances Design Studio Greet Box Feature



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Now you can make it even easier for customers and prospects to get started using Design Studio in an InkSoft web store. A new default greeting option encourages visitors to quickly decide what they want to do and channels them to the menus they need.

This enhancement to the Greet Box marketing feature opens to three basic options: “Canvas”—for creating new custom designs from scratch, “Design Templates” –for using professionally created existing templates, and “My Saved Art”—for building on the customer’s previously stored artwork. 

Clicking on an icon takes the user to the appropriate work menu. Then clear, intuitive navigation bars make it easy to perform functions including editing artwork and choosing products and design categories, such as athletics, events and slogans.

Enabling the new default Greet Box—or alternative Greet Box options—is simply a matter of logging onto the InkSoft website, choosing Settings from the main navigation bar, then selecting a particular web store, choosing Default from the Greet Box options, and saving. Each web store’s Greet Box is individually controlled, so you can choose the greeting—default, a custom graphic, or YouTube clip—that best accomplishes your marketing goals.

For a quick introduction to this exciting new enhancement and a clear, simple demonstration of how to enable it, check out the video at InkSoft Design Studio HTML5 Online T-Shirt Designer | Greet Box | InkSoft.

To learn more about Greet Box and other Design Studio features, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

